# My accident - bike highside w/ pics



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

This happened a few months ago:

Here’s a rundown of the accident:
Rode out to Hermann Mo. on Hwy 94 ~60 miles one way. Perfect day for a long ride. Was coming back about 10 miles east of Hermann, approaching a left hand sweeper with the apex at the crest of the hill. Going 70 mph I went a little bit wide (I usually go wide anyway on left handers so the rest of me isn’t over the double yellow), well, there was a patch of loose gravel and hay right in my line and coasted through it, no gas. Back end slid out and I high sided big time, to the right side. I went airborne and did my best impersonation of superman. The high side catapulted me about 7 or so feet in the air and I flew about maybe 20-30 feet until touching back down again. I ended up landing in 4 foot tall weeds and tumbled down an embankment which was about 45 degrees steep and 10 feet below the road, and tumbled hard at about a 45 degree angle in relation to the road. Right as I hit, I saw a blue/black streak then I just saw sky and grass, sky and grass, repeatedly. I think I tumbled about 10-15 times, hard to say, until a barb wire fence stopped me. I was face down, and hurting pretty bad. I was able to move fingers and toes, no head injury as I could count, do part of the alphabet and knew which day it was. So, my left arm got tangled in the barb wire and the back of my neck felt as though it was on fire. I touched it with gloved hands only to find blood. Great. I take off the helmet try to call 911 and no cell service. I hear a car go by, but they did not see me. I get up able to move ok and head for the road. As I’m waiting for another car to drive by I’m looking for the bike. Where is it? I can’t find it! So a car comes up the road and I flag them down. Nice couple, retired and live in the area. They treated me with paper towels and bottled water as I sit on the tailgate of their Subaru wagon. The husband walks off and points to my bike. Ok, that’s squared away. They were nice enough to drive me to the urgent care facility in Washington, about 20 miles away. As soon as I walk in, all eyes are on me. I must have looked a sight. I kept asking about my neck and they said to stop showing them because it was gross. I thought that was pretty comforting. They check me out, clean up my neck and look over other stuff like neck, back, kidneys, lungs and that kind of stuff. Gave me a tetanus shot because of the fence and threw down a few Tylenol. Got some prescriptions for antibiotics and pain killers, namely vicadin. Left there and met mom and dad who came out to get me and the bike.
Go out to find the bike. Pulled off where it happened and it required some searching. Turns out, it was on the other side of the barb wire fence, 20 feet back from where I myself had landed. How did it get on the other side? Fence was not damaged, didn’t slide under it. It flew over it during all the tumbling. Glad it didn’t land on me. Could also see a very clear path where both I went and where the bike went through the weeds, looked like a crop circle type deal where every single weed was pushed over forming a perfect path. Pieces of the bike were about 50 feet from where the bike landed. I pulled the bike to hopefully right it, but I couldn’t because I hurt too much. Pulled the grab bar and it broke off in my hands on one side the welds broke, on the other it took some of the subframe with it.
Tow truck came out and drove through the gate, which we opened, (the field was a cow pasture, currently not in use) and we lifted it up only to see a bunch more damage and oil leaking everywhere. Got it out and towed it back to the house for inspection and pictures for insurance purposes (mainly for me). It looks pretty toasted, every body fairing is broken, gas tank is mangled, subframe bent, clipons hosed, leaking oil from the head somewhere is my current guess, forks seem ok but might be tweaked, and I’m almost positive the frame is bent. A total lost I would guess.
I’m extremely sore now and think I’ve got some bruised internals. It hurts to sit down, it hurts to stand up, climbing stairs is a chore and going downstairs is even worse. I basically hurt everywhere big time. I’ll try out my vicadin. Lacerations on neck from the fence, and left shin below the knee is bruised and sore. Luckily I had on my normal gear that I always wear. Back protector, armored pants and jacked, race boots (the only thing that’s not destroyed) gloves, and of course helmet, which is now toast. Knee armor and jacket armor along with back protector definitely saved me from further injury. There’s a hole on my left pant leg all the way down to the armor and my jacket’s left arm is destroyed. All in all, I got pretty lucky I was able to walk away, considering the aftermath and conditions.

Update: By the time it was all said and done, I ended up having bruised internals; ie stomach, lungs, kidneys etc… Broke 2, possibly 3 ribs, minor back and neck soreness/stiffness, a mega hematoma on my left shin below the knee with fluid buildup still and still no feeling on the surface. The muscles sometimes feel as though they’re on fire. The gash on my neck healed but left a tasty big scar – looks like someone tried to slit my throat but got me on the back of my neck instead of the front.
As far as the bike goes, it was totaled. The parts alone came out to be over $8600, plus it would’ve been another $2-3000 for labor. Insurance (state farm) treated me well. They reimbursed me for all medical and also the $500 for my Shoei RF-1000 helmet. They did not, however, cover my jacket or pants. Oh well.
I already picked up a new Joe Rocket leather jacket, and need to go helmet shopping one of these days. Then I still have to decide what bike to get next. Considering sticking with Honda by picking up a CBR 1000RR or a Suzuki GSX-R750, possibly a Yamaha R1. Undecided at this point still. All I know is I need to ride asap as I’m going crazy by not being able too! I should have some friends lend me theirs for a while


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

and some more...


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

and more...


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

And here it is long before hand, with my smiling face to go with


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Darrell, if you were a cat, I'd say you probably used up 8 of your 9 lives that day! :shock: I don't think too many folks can say they have survived a motorcycle crash doing 60-70mph! Glad to hear you're feeling better!


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Bert H said:


> Darrell, if you were a cat, I'd say you probably used up 8 of your 9 lives that day! :shock: I don't think too many folks can say they have survived a motorcycle crash doing 60-70mph! Glad to hear you're feeling better!


Hahah, thanks  A big part of being able to walk away is wearing the right gear too - it makes a big difference. I would've crushed my knee for sure had it not been for the armor.
Believe it or not, there's also a 'right' way to crash. When I first went airborne my arms were straight out (auto reflex), but I had enough time to cross them across my chest, otherwise, they'd be broken too.
After that, right before I landed I remember thinking "oh ****, this is going to be bad." lol


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Man, you're lucky to be alive. Better count your lucky stars, sell the bike and buy a car or something more safe. I had an uncle die on a motorcycle and another get seriously injured. Be careful!


----------



## bugs (Jul 19, 2006)

Forget Honda, Yamaha, Suzuki. What you want is a Fluval Duo Deep 600, or perhaps an Eheim 2324 Thermo. The Eheim Aquaball 2210 is a scream. The latter are all, of course, a lot safer...

I nearly got the bike bug once... Passed the test, ordered a bike, saw lots of bike accidents while waiting for the bike to arrive, cancelled the bike order.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

1. "Wear the gear". You've proven this. Now go and find a bike you can enjoy as much as this one.

2. Ringram, those of us who choose to ride bikes do so for a reason. While we appreciate that your uncle died on a motorcycle, we don't plan on that happening to us (and take appropriate actions like wearing the gear). I'm betting you don't plan on getting into an accident each time you get behind the wheel of a car. When I saw the cement mixer that flattened a Volvo yesterday, I was thinking they should sell the car and get a bike


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

It's funny because after several years of riding, this was the one and only time things got hairy. Was a little mad at myself for backing off the throttle. Had I revved it up, I may have been able to save it as the rear would swing back inline with the front. Another thing is I always expected someone in their cage to get me before I did it to myself 
Bikes are indeed dangerous, but if you're aware of what's going on around you, chances are you'll be ok. Just there are some other variables that can't be avoided. Everyone I know that rides has gone down at some point. 
But yeah, I'm staying off that particular road in the future...it's bad luck for me.


----------



## takechanmanus (Mar 19, 2006)

First, I am glad you feel better. Well, I cannot believe you still want to have a bike after the accident. :shock: You need to be careful. Lots of road construction is going on in St. Louis and everywhere in Missouri. :mod:


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

turbomkt said:


> 1. "Wear the gear". You've proven this. Now go and find a bike you can enjoy as much as this one.
> 
> 2. Ringram, those of us who choose to ride bikes do so for a reason. While we appreciate that your uncle died on a motorcycle, we don't plan on that happening to us (and take appropriate actions like wearing the gear). I'm betting you don't plan on getting into an accident each time you get behind the wheel of a car. When I saw the cement mixer that flattened a Volvo yesterday, I was thinking they should sell the car and get a bike


I can appreciate that. Pick your poison as some say.
I just hope that he's not the type of motorcycle driver who weaves in and out of traffic and/or shoots up in between cars on the lane divider during slow traffic or stop lights. That is the type of stuff that causes accidents.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't take curves (even sweepers) at 70+. 60-65 is about my top speed . But then I'm just a little ol' cruiser chick, what do I know?

You definitely proved the importance of proper gear. Something I wish more cruiser riders would take advantage of.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow Darrell, I'm glad you're okay after something like that.

I had a very similar incident years ago and lost a good share of my butt in the ordeal....
We were going probably 80 mph and hit some loose gravel on the road and down we went. For the first time in my life I didn't have protective gear on and was just wearing shorts (it was just a short spin after all...), so when we went down, I skidded along the pavement long enough to take the skin off my back side, then hit the gravel off the road to finish the job off... Ouch... :shock: I came out of it okay with some scars, but it could have been so much worse. And of course if we would have been paying more attention to the things you're supposed to do, it wouldn't have happened at all.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

RoseHawke said:


> I don't take curves (even sweepers) at 70+. 60-65 is about my top speed . But then I'm just a little ol' cruiser chick, what do I know?
> 
> You definitely proved the importance of proper gear. Something I wish more cruiser riders would take advantage of.


See, you need a 140+ HP sport bike! 
Yeah, it's funny; sportbike people (at least who I ride with) wear full gear, head to toe(me included). Cruiser riders typically wear just a helmet or jacket if it's cold out. Don't get me wrong, I see plenty of sport riders wearing shorts too 

Wow JanS, that doesn't sound like a good situation at all. Did you end up breaking anything, or was it mostly sliding? I can only imagine what road rash is like. Were you a passenger? If so, how did who you were riding with fair after it all?

I really can't stress the importance of gear enough. On the sportbike forums I try to beat it into peoples heads to gear up.
The funny part is, at the time of my get off I was wearing my textile jacket and pants (pictured). At home, hanging in the closet I had a 2 piece leather track suit. If I had slid on the pavement, the textile stuff really would've been ripped to shreds and I probably would've got some rug burns from heat build up. I still came out pretty well, even with the textile stuff, but I'll probably just stick to leather from now on.
And yes, always gear up - no matter how short the ride is going to be


----------

